# Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X



## dertourist48 (23. November 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Hallo,

Ich stehe vor der Wahl zwischen diesen beiden Produkten

Arctic Kühler Liquid Freezer II 280 - WaKü CPU | Mindfactory.de

NZXT Kraken X62 V2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de

Rest der Hardware siehe bitte Signatur.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Freezer 2 280, falls Platz vorhanden.



> Top radiator
> 420,  360, 280, 240, 140 or 120 mm (a thickness limitation of 55 mm for both  radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators; 420 and 360 mm  radiators require removal of the ODD bay)



Define R5 — Fractal Design


----------



## dertourist48 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Habe mich für den NZXT 62 entschieden. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, das mir die Lüfter doch sehr laut sind, wenn sie aufdrehen. Die Temperaturen schwanken im Idle von 31-45 Grad Celsius. Beim Spielen habe ich Temperaturen von 51-65 Grad. Abhängig vom Spiel auch bis teilweise maximal 70 Grad Celsius.
Im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B habe ich beispielsweise bei Pubg 10-15 Grad Celsius Unterschied. Ist das soweit in Ordnung ?

Die Lüfter werde ich wohl gegen die Silent Wings austauschen, da mir das auf Dauer doch zu laut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Viel mehr wirst du beim Prozessor nicht erreichen können, denn ein Prozessor ist selbst mit Wasserkühlung schwer zu kühlen. Dazu kommt noch das du mit einer AIO eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur erreichen wirst und davon letztendlich die CPU-Temperatur abhängt.

Was ich damit meine ist als Beispiel mein Mora was ich mit dran habe.

Dadurch habe ich so viel Fläche das ich meine Wassertemperatur bei etwa 30°C halten kann. Wenn jetzt jemand weniger Fläche verbaut hat, der wird vielleicht auf 45°C Wassertemperatur kommen und das wären mit dem selben System dann auch 15°C mehr was er an CPU-Temperatur erreichen würde. Das ganze habe ich auch schon bei mir getestet, da ich intern einen 240 + 420 Radiatoren verbaut habe. Hier komme ich dann mit etwa 900 U/min auf etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur mit der selben Last ohne meinen Mora. Und mit diesen zwei Radiatoren habe ich immer noch mehr als deine AIO an Fläche verbaut.


----------



## dertourist48 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*

Ich habe die Lüfter jetzt in der CAM Software angepasst und sie sind jetzt deutlich angenehmer. Ich habe Prime 2-3 Minuten laufen lassen und da kam ich nicht über 64 Grade Celsius. Denke, das das Thema CPU Kühlung vorerst abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Scubaman (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Freezer 2 280, falls Platz vorhanden.
> 
> 
> 
> Define R5 — Fractal Design



Hat bei mir oben im Gehäuse super knapp reingepasst. Musste allerdings den Rückseitenlüfter in meinem Gehäuse durch einen 120mm Lüfter ersetzen (und selbst der hält jetzt ohne Schrauben zwischen Gehäuserückseite und Radiator...). Der 140mm Lüfter, den ich da vorher hatte, passte nicht mehr. Das vorderste Abdeckungselement oben auf dem Gehäuse (über den Laufwerkskäfigen) passt auch nicht mehr ganz drauf, da einer der Zapfen auf den Radiator stößt (Zapfen ab, dann liegt die Abdeckung wieder plan auf).


----------



## dertourist48 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Hat bei mir oben im Gehäuse super knapp reingepasst. Musste allerdings den Rückseitenlüfter in meinem Gehäuse durch einen 120mm Lüfter ersetzen (und selbst der hält jetzt ohne Schrauben zwischen Gehäuserückseite und Radiator...). Der 140mm Lüfter, den ich da vorher hatte, passte nicht mehr. Das vorderste Abdeckungselement oben auf dem Gehäuse (über den Laufwerkskäfigen) passt auch nicht mehr ganz drauf, da einer der Zapfen auf den Radiator stößt (Zapfen ab, dann liegt die Abdeckung wieder plan auf).



Hast Du die Lüfter direkt unter dem Radiator installiert ? Wohin bläst die Luft ? Nach unten dann ?


----------

